# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Кресло мешок

## Анатолий Валерьевич

Подскажите проверенный магазин где можно приобрести удобный и качественный кресло-мешок.

----------


## Аркадий

Я бы вам посоветовал такого рода товар искать через проверенные интернет магазины.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Я тоже долгое время искал проверенный магазин где можно приобрести качественный и удобный кресло мешок и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на http://busia.by там и приобрел по приемлемой цене.

----------

